# [FILES]Perka´s File Stash!



## Perka (Oct 8, 2011)

*Do you want easy download to your phone? 
Perka´s File Stash On Your Phone!
Pro app flashes your cwm zip!*​
*Get the app from market : Click here : Link*​






​
*This Is My File Stash.
Hosted on a 100mbit Server 
Debian GNU/Linux 6.0*

*Credit goes to Quacktop who helped me set this up. Thx Buddy.

* *Most files are for Samsung Galaxy S.*
*If you don't know what the files are for, don't use them.*
*Check what is in the zip before flashing.*
*Use at own risk.* 
*​*​

*ENTER​*​
*I normally tweet when I add a file*
*Twitter*
​


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

not Galaxy S specific. moved to Android Applications.


----------



## Perka (Oct 8, 2011)

Thx. 

10chars


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

1st post is spamming your junk with donation links all over the page? not cool bro... try introducing your self first perhaps.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

+1 It's like shaking hands in the dark otherwise. No need to be pushy here because the majority of members here do their part and help each other out. We like to meet new people and recognize the work they've done if they let us get to know them.


----------

